# Drinking and Driving in a Motorhome



## boilerman

No,not while you're driving😀, its about the law if you're parked up in a lay-by. The scenario being, that you've pulled over for the night, had a couple or more glasses and then turn in.
In the UK, I think you're still liable because you have the keys on you.

Is it the same in France ? Please

Sorry,I have no idea how or where to post this.


----------



## tardigrade

It is the same in the US of A but the keys have to be in the ignition. 

Maybe install a separate on/off switch for the rear electrics if the key needs to be in the ignition for them to work.


----------



## SPGW

Great question. A younger family member kitted out the old estate so as to be able to « sleep it off » and avoid driving under the influence…so, a similar scenario of being in charge of a vehicle parked in public space. Never a problem, but hopefully someone can help with the legal position. I would suggest (hope) the police have no legitimate grounds for testing you if you are not driving the vehicle.


----------



## boilerman

SPGW said:


> Great question. A younger family member kitted out the old estate so as to be able to « sleep it off » and avoid driving under the influence…so, a similar scenario of being in charge of a vehicle parked in public space. Never a problem, but hopefully someone can help with the legal position. I would suggest (hope) the police have no legitimate grounds for testing you if you are not driving the vehicle.


All I know is, that here in the UK a friend of mine, who had parked off the road, on a partial building site(no gates just an open site) to sober up overnight, was asked to blow in the bag, because he had the keys, to his works van, in his pocket.
Lost his license for 12 months. So it got me thinking about if I hired a campervan and drove around France, what could, or might happen


----------



## Lydi

Just read a couple of articles (here's one) which say that there's no French law stipulating that you can't sleep in a vehicle after having a drink.
They just advise you to park safely _before_ you drink and to sleep in the back rather than in the driving seat, so that if the police come along they won't accuse you of having driven.
I doubt that the police would bother you if you're parked up and sleeping in a motorhome, unless you draw their attention in some way


----------



## boilerman

Thanks Lydi, great link. I hope this English version works

Automotive/Alcohol law issues, can you sleep in your car without being fined? (bienpublic.com)

Which it doesn't, I translated the page but it just wont have it. Still, I'm glad the French have more common sense, than the British Bobbie


----------



## tardigrade

The "travelers " or if you prefer in your queens english - gypsies do it all the time. 

There has to be a motor homing website for europe which would give you a definitive answer.

this search brought up a lot of special sites just for france - *motorhoming in france*

there is also (as a search phrase) - *aires in france map*


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

I believe you are OK if the van is configured for an overnight stop - i.e. table set for eating, beds made up, front seats turned around (important), curtains drawn, etc.


----------



## rynd2it

If I recall correctly, the offence is *drunk in charge of a motor vehicle *Its going to be the interpretation of being in charge that is the discussion point. IMO, if the keys are in a drawer and the owner/driver is not in the driving seat, I can't see a problem.

This problem has also arisen with owners of autonomous vehicles (Tesla e.g.) - I know of one couple who quite frequently go out for an evening and let the car drive them home. Who's in charge???


----------



## ccm47

If you look on Google the only cases in France of camping caristes being prosecuted for being drunk have been when they were actually driving.

One could say that they are designed to allow people to go out, have a drink and then sleep the effects off. It's certainly how they are used. The curtains and blinds give privacy and the fridge keeps the beer at the correct temperature!

As for parking up prior to being over the limit, the advice for car drivers is to find somewhere sensible first and then sleep on either the back seat or the one for passengers. The police will then ignore you. In general a camping car follows the same parking rules. If there is no Aire close to where the driver wishes to go parking overnight is tolerated just about everywhere but especially outside shopping centres, salles des fêtes and stadiums. So far we've only been asked to move on once and that was after a course marshall at an equestrian event had instructed us, and others, to stop there. On Saturday it was fine, by Sunday morning it was on the course for that day's competition.

The British cases quoted above make a very good case for not holidaying there, France allows much greater freedom.


----------

